# Big Claims from David Nevogt In His New Book "The Simple Golf Swing"



## jimmyjackson

"This book was written for one purpose only. That purpose is to significantly lower the handycaps of golfers who are willing to accept ideas that are outside the realm of what the "conventional golf swing" teaches. What do I mean by that?"
"This book is simple. Literally, you will be able to pick up your 7 iron, and if you follow the advice given, you'll be hitting crisp, solid shots with great accuracy. The best part is that since this is a system, you'll be able to consistently do all of the above."
Improve your golf swing. A guide to better golf.: The Simple Golf Swing, Product Review

I hope his money's where his mouth is!


----------

